# My Tip Statistics



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Currently, I have almost 500 rides on each of the two platforms. I keep a spreadsheet with a lot of my ride and pay data.
Here are some of my Tipping statistics:

Tips Received as a % of Fares Earned:
- Uber: 10.56%
- Lyft: 8.55%
- Total Combined: 9.53% (I'd love to get this number up to at least 12%)

App vs Cash Tip $$ Breakdown:
- Uber: 74.92% App vs. 25.08% Cash
- Lyft: 92.82% App vs. 7.18% Cash

This data does not surprise me. My Uber passengers are generally more upscale than my Lyft passengers, and therefore tip more, and also have the cash on hand to tip in cash.
What I don't have is the % of passengers who tip as I've been tracking daily tip totals, but not the # of passengers who tip. When I have some time, I'll go back through my ride logs to figure that out.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Illini said:


> Currently, I have almost 500 rides on each of the two platforms. I keep a spreadsheet with a lot of my ride and pay data.
> Here are some of my Tipping statistics:
> 
> Tips Received as a % of Fares Earned:
> ...


last year I received in app tips from 35.8% of my pax with uber, a lower % in cash but a higher dollar value.

I'm not sure of the dollar value I haven't added it up and dont keep a running total. I just compare cash to in app week to week. There was only a few week where I did not make more in cash.

I was surprised at how many in app tips I received, I'd have guessed much lower.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Illini said:


> Currently, I have almost 500 rides on each of the two platforms. I keep a spreadsheet with a lot of my ride and pay data.
> Here are some of my Tipping statistics:
> 
> Tips Received as a % of Fares Earned:
> ...


Thanks for the info, while it varies from week to week I run right at about 10% between the two.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

Illini said:


> Currently, I have almost 500 rides on each of the two platforms. I keep a spreadsheet with a lot of my ride and pay data.
> Here are some of my Tipping statistics:
> 
> Tips Received as a % of Fares Earned:
> ...


Wow, that's really high, IMO. I do both, also, and I'm always just under 5%. I work mostly downtown and near north. Most of my rides are 5 stars, and no one tips!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I am curious to see the percentage of Uber and Lyft tips based on rides. I see that 40% of Uber riders tip and 80% of Lyft riders tip. Anyway I slice it, my tips usually end up at 10% of my fares for Uber and 15% for Lyft. 

I think specific markets dictate tips but I also position myself to pickup tippers meaning I drive specific areas and times where I know that tips are more likely. If I get a Lyft request while going to pickup a Uber request, I may decide to shuffle the Uber and take the more profitable ride.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> Currently, I have almost 500 rides on each of the two platforms. I keep a spreadsheet with a lot of my ride and pay data.
> Here are some of my Tipping statistics:
> 
> Tips Received as a % of Fares Earned:
> ...


*4/25 Update**:*

% of Passengers Who Tip:
- Lyft: 23.44%
- Uber: 28.92%


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Illini said:


> *4/25 Update**:*
> 
> % of Passengers Who Tip:
> - Lyft: 23.44%
> - Uber: 28.92%


Thats really good. UberX? What car? What market?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Illini said:


> *4/25 Update**:*
> 
> % of Passengers Who Tip:
> - Lyft: 23.44%
> - Uber: 28.92%


Those numbers are great, but they should be horrible. We just are not tipped nearly enough


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Thats really good. UberX? What car? What market?


Yes, Uber X. Most of my time has been spent in a 2014 Ford Escape. I just moved to a 2013 Prius. I am located in the SW suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Michaelsebz (May 23, 2019)

Just started a month ago. Only 91 rides but 47 tips so at 51.6%
Total tips $155 out $840 in fairs so tips account for 18% of my earnings.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Here’s mine for today. 

12 trips (it’s dead in this market) 1 tip for 

Drumroll 


$1


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've got 3,500 rides on Uber, and consistently 9-10% of my weekly revenues come from tips. 

I cannot seem to get more, and on occasion, it can even be less.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Curious if the % of income that is tipped is based off gross or net?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I've got 3,500 rides on Uber, and consistently 9-10% of my weekly revenues come from tips.
> 
> I cannot seem to get more, and on occasion, it can even be less.


Mine seems to be around that too.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Gross........I get paid $1,000 a week "for example" on Wednesday and $100 of that was from tips on the $900 of trip fares.........


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Wow you guys are ballers. 3% of my customers tip and it’s 1% of my income. It’s because I don’t talk to people. I have a great car and get loads of good service badges, but that obviously doesn’t help. It’s all about market, then talking.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Ah. 

I just did tips as % of gross. 

12.4% for Uber

14.6% for Lyft. 

Lyft tips seem to be bigger and less frequent.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Wow you guys are ballers. 3% of my customers tip and it's 1% of my income. It's because I don't talk to people. I have a great car and get loads of good service badges, but that obviously doesn't help. It's all about market, then talking.


Try injecting some quips into an otherwise silent ride. Like, "Oh, that guy is in a rush!" (when someone speeds past) or when you see an accident say, "I don't think I've driven a day without seeing an accident." And at the end of the trip ask,"am I dropping you off on the right or left?" You know, so that they realize you are a person and not a zombie.

It doesnt have to be a conversation, just little blips of noise. I swear I get just as many tips from those rides.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If people like you, they will listen to you.

If people listen to you, they will believe you.

If they believe you, they will buy from you.

Just learn how to work human psychology to your advantage. But, frankly, we have been so screwed by TK I doubt Uber will ever make tips work effectively.


----------

